# DIY inline co2 reactor



## fleabilly (10 Sep 2012)

Hello...
I'm an American living in London. 
I want to build a DIY inline co2 reactor out of 2 inch PVC,
but I am having a hard time sourcing out all the bits.
Wouldn't be a problem if I were back in the states with their mega DIY stores, 
With racks and racks of PVC.
I was hoping to find a place in London where I could go in and come up with something creative based on the options, but so far I cannot find any DIY shop that has a large selection.

Would anyone know of somewhere in London,
Or online?

Cheers

R








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## geoffbark (10 Sep 2012)

when i buit mine i had to order the clear acrlic from ebay, then all the fittings can be found in your local plumb trade centre


----------

